# Benson Pocket Watch - This 1 Any Good?



## mattveg (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all

This watch my Great Uncle's, and was given to my father who, is no longer with us either unfortunately, apparently I have/had/will have the build to carry off a pocket watch, so they've (4) now come into my possession. this is probably the most interesting one, and just after any info about it really.

Thanks in advance, Matt


----------



## mattveg (Jun 19, 2011)

As you can tell I'm a newbie - could a mod or whoever move this into the pocket watch section?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Hi and welcome the the forum 

that's a beautiful looking pocket watch you have there.

If you haven't done so already, it might be worth posting the same question in the pocket watch section, I'm not sure if the experts that prowl there look at the main discussion regularly.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Oh, I see you beat me to it :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The masonic fob is also just as interesting! Could you post a better picture please?

Regards and welcome.

Mike


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Mat, you have a fine 9ct rose gold open face JW Benson pocket watch from 1928.

The pic shows that the better movements were put into solid gold cases and company used high quality Swiss ones.

With gold prices as they are, the chain is probably worth more than the watch, each link is stamped but I can't see if it's 9 or 18 ct

As mentioned, it has a Masonic fob - it folds from a sphere shape to a cross with Masonic symbols engraved on the flat faces

Masonic balls are made in both silver and gold

All in all, you have a very nice 'set' there and hopefully the watch is running, the feint scratch marks close to the Hallmarks indicate it has been serviced in the past and is certainly worth having a *good* watchmaker giving it a once over

Chris 

Edit: I've just enlarged the pic and the chain is 9ct and worth a bob or two


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi, nice watch. One thing that puzzles me is on your last picture. All the movements like yours that I have seen have a stopper in the largest wheel teeth that looks like it is there to stop it turning. Can you (or anyone else) tell me what that is?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you referring to the click? If so, it's there to stop the mainspring unwinding back when the watch is being wound. The wheel can only turn one way.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

do you mean the click? this allows it to be wound one way to add power to the spring but stops it unwinding itelf

looks like this is a 13/14 jewel version as the jewel in the escape wheel cock has been replaced with a brass bush


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

It's called the ratchet or click. The smaller wheel at "6" is connected to the crown (crown wheel) and rotates when the watch is wound. The ratchet wheel turns the going barrel which contains the mainspring. The ratchet is necessary to stop the mainspring from unwinding instantly, tearing the movement to pieces in the process. This then allows the escapement to gradually dissipate the energy in the mainspring.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Will Fly said:


> Are you referring to the click? If so, it's there to stop the mainspring unwinding back when the watch is being wound. The wheel can only turn one way.


Great minds eh?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Thomasr said:


> Will Fly said:
> 
> 
> > Are you referring to the click? If so, it's there to stop the mainspring unwinding back when the watch is being wound. The wheel can only turn one way.
> ...


Absolutely! I may not know a lot about watches, but I do know about the click! Ever lost a click spring - it's a bu$$er!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Thankyou kind folk.

I have one of these movements and am plucking up courage to tinker with it. As the is a screw attaching the 'click' I wrongly assumed it was a fixed item which confused me.

Whilst on the subject, is there a suitable book anyone can recommend to aid me with this movement regarding servicing, repair etc.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

de carles books are always sound, there's plenty on the web tho


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I got myself a copy of Donald de Carle's "Practical Watch Repairing" from a s/h bookshop a few days ago - absolutely one of the Bibles on the subject.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great looking Dennison 9ct gold case. Date letter puts to it to circa 1928.

Regards

David


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Thomasr said:


> de carles books are always sound, there's plenty on the web tho





Will Fly said:


> I got myself a copy of Donald de Carle's "Practical Watch Repairing" from a s/h bookshop a few days ago - absolutely one of the Bibles on the subject.


Thanks for the advice. Donald de Carle's Practical Watch Repairing, it is then. I shall hunt one down and sharpen my screwdrivers


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Thomasr & Will Fly, just bought a second hand third edition and worth every penny in the pound I paid for it. ;-)


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well done. Enjoy!


----------

